# they are hatching!!!!!



## sevenoaks (Mar 5, 2010)

hi all, remember me? its been way over 8 weeks since my late chinese mantis layed this ooth and they are hatching! i went to spray it and i saw two little guys hanging out. NOW WHAT do i do? please help me. do i contiune to spray the ooth(warm or room temp water?)? when do i start feeding fruit flys? i can pick up my fruit flys tonight or tomorrow. are they going to be ok until then?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 5, 2010)

sevenoaks said:


> hi all, remember me? its been way over 8 weeks since my late chinese mantis layed this ooth and they are hatching! i went to spray it and i saw two little guys hanging out. NOW WHAT do i do? please help me. do i contiune to spray the ooth(warm or room temp water?)? when do i start feeding fruit flys? i can pick up my fruit flys tonight or tomorrow. are they going to be ok until then?


Keep on spraying. Feed them tomorrow. How large is yr enclosure?


----------



## sevenoaks (Mar 5, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Keep on spraying. Feed them tomorrow. How large is yr enclosure?


i just sprayed. there is only two hatched as of now. dont know when they started because the last time i looked was yesterday morning when i usually spray and then i dont look again until the next day. how many ff's should i put in there if there is only two? the enclosure is this picture below. it was layed 1/9/2010


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 5, 2010)

The flies should live for a cuppla days. Ten? I never count. Better too many than too few! A word of caution. With new nymphs, you should spray a tissue (paper towel) target rather than the sides. Nymphs will run, not walk, to drown themselves in water drops on the inside of an enclosure.


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2010)

Usually those hatch all at once. There should be more coming. I wouldn't mist every day but instead every other day and then only lightly as tiny nymphs drown easily. You don't need to know a certain number of flies to put in. For only two nymphs I would throw in 20 since there is a lot of open space. For a bunch of nymphs I just throw in a bunch.


----------



## sevenoaks (Mar 5, 2010)

Rick said:


> Usually those hatch all at once. There should be more coming. I wouldn't mist every day but instead every other day and then only lightly as tiny nymphs drown easily. You don't need to know a certain number of flies to put in. For only two nymphs I would throw in 20 since there is a lot of open space. For a bunch of nymphs I just throw in a bunch.


thanks, i just got the ff's and is there a way to open their container and get some out with out having them get all over the place? im new to this stuff just wondereing if there is a trick

i will feed tomorrow and mist every other day. i only see two nymphs as of tonight 8 pm.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 5, 2010)

I just open one side a little and use a funnel to tap a few into while funnel in the feeding hole, u will get used to it in a bit, actually by the time they won't eat fruit flies u will have to learn to feed house flies :tt2:


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2010)

Depends on what kind of container they are in. For the vial you can jus tap the side to make them fall to the bottom. Or you can stick in the freezer for several seconds to slow them down. Hopefully you have the flightless kind.


----------



## sevenoaks (Mar 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> Depends on what kind of container they are in. For the vial you can jus tap the side to make them fall to the bottom. Or you can stick in the freezer for several seconds to slow them down. Hopefully you have the flightless kind.


i didnt realize they didnt fly. yes i got the flightless kind .LOL. i spoke too soon. i got some in there no problem. i am upset i only have two nymphs from this ooth. it is the second day and nothing. is that normal. i sprayed it the whole time with room temp water. i am hoping for more.

when is it ok to free them outside? i will care for them inside until then just wondering when is a good time . JUNE? i live in new york.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2010)

No, that isn't normal. Chinese hatch all at once. Isn't this the old female you found outdoors? If that is one of her last ooths that may be all you get. I would keep it in there for a couple weeks though just to be sure.

As far as releasing them you will have to wait until it warms up. Of course this depends on your location.


----------



## sevenoaks (Mar 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> No, that isn't normal. Chinese hatch all at once. Isn't this the old female you found outdoors? If that is one of her last ooths that may be all you get. I would keep it in there for a couple weeks though just to be sure.
> 
> As far as releasing them you will have to wait until it warms up. Of course this depends on your location.


yes the female was found in november and died in february. she did lay one more ooth two weeks after this one which probably isnt fertile but i will care for it like it is. how many is there supposed to hatch out of chinese ooth? i only got two. its ok as long as they survive. i will do my best. i put in a bunch of ff's and misted lightly today.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2010)

sevenoaks said:


> yes the female was found in november and died in february. she did lay one more ooth two weeks after this one which probably isnt fertile but i will care for it like it is. how many is there supposed to hatch out of chinese ooth? i only got two. its ok as long as they survive. i will do my best. i put in a bunch of ff's and misted lightly today.


Depends on the size of the ooth. 50-150 is probably average.


----------



## sevenoaks (Mar 7, 2010)

another came out! i have three now.. i saw one eatting a fruit fly this morning while spraying! horray!

what temps are ok for them to go outside. i am figuring june here in new york.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2010)

sevenoaks said:


> another came out! i have three now.. i saw one eatting a fruit fly this morning while spraying! horray!
> 
> what temps are ok for them to go outside. i am figuring june here in new york.


NY huh? I'd say that whenever your night temps are above 60 you should be good. I've seen them hatch here in early March.


----------



## sevenoaks (Mar 7, 2010)

hmm that would be about june i would think. thanks


----------



## sevenoaks (Mar 8, 2010)

question. i have three nymphs in the same container, they are eatting like crazy and i see them already getting a bit larger. when do i separate them if at all? will they eat each other?


----------



## Chief Tom (Apr 14, 2010)

I got a problem. I got like 100 chinese mantid nymphs (just hatched today), I let half of them go outside. My problem is that I don't know where to buy fruit flies. I just called my local pet store and all they sell is crickets. What do I do, and how much time do I have I don't want them to starve. I gave them water and they drank it so I'm good as far as water is concerned.


----------



## sevenoaks (Apr 14, 2010)

Chief Tom said:


> I got a problem. I got like 100 chinese mantid nymphs (just hatched today), I let half of them go outside. My problem is that I don't know where to buy fruit flies. I just called my local pet store and all they sell is crickets. What do I do, and how much time do I have I don't want them to starve. I gave them water and they drank it so I'm good as far as water is concerned.


----------



## sevenoaks (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry i tried to reply thru my blackberry and it didnt work.

Chief Tom...you have to start your own topic so you can get help

i am new so i dont know what to tell you. i got my ff' from a reptile shop that ordered them for me and had some in when i called them.


----------



## Chief Tom (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check around the area for some more pet stores. In the meantime I got some fruit fly traps set.


----------



## sevenoaks (Apr 14, 2010)

Chief Tom said:


> Thanks, I'll check around the area for some more pet stores. In the meantime I got some fruit fly traps set.


make sure the traps dont use any type of pesticide to lure or any chemical because you DONT want to feed them that. you can order FFs online at mantisplace.com also. dont knwo if she can ship out immediatley.


----------

